# help, feeling really bad



## shara (Jan 31, 2006)

hi,

Im due to ov in a couple of days and tonight im in pain. My ovaries (where I think they are) really hurt and it goes downwards towards my virgina. Im also having hot spells and bad headaches. The pain also feels like its going down the inside of my thigh. I have not expereinced pains like these before. Its my first cycle on clomid, is this normal?? I know about the side effects, but thought these came at the beginning when I took the tablets.  Some advice would be great thanks girls   

shara


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Shara,

I have found that I have strange pains throughout the whole cycle and every cycle has been different.  I never used to feel OV pains before I started clomid.

However if you are worried I would talk to your doctor.

Good luck for this cycle.

Love Tracy


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

It does sound like ovulation pain...your ovaries lie on main nerves that run down your legs which is why you get pain in thighs...the other symptoms you mention do sound like a combination of ovulation pain & clomid side effects.  I've always suffered from ovulation pain & symptoms but when took clomid (to boost as ovulate naturally), the pain was exacerbated so really quite bad at times.

Good luck 
Natasha


----------



## SMELLY (Apr 15, 2005)

Hi Shara, bless you, you poor lovely. Just as the other ladies said it sounds like ovulation pain. I used to get it before and since taking Clomid but with Clomid it's really painful and it's like a shooting pain down the front of my pubic bone. I know it sounds weird but i suppose a good side of this is that it sounds like the Clomid has kicked into action and that although it seems really painful at the moment it may just be because it's actually working. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you flower.     Get a nice warm hot water bottle on your tum and i'm sure by the end of today the pain will have passed. Take care and keep strong. xx


----------



## missminogue (Apr 29, 2006)

Hi Shara
Sorry to hear your feeling rough! The effects of Clomid can really make you feel awful, they did me, but think positive   The fact you are feeling these symptoms, hopefully means its effective and doing its job!
Fingers crossed for a successful cycle!


----------



## shara (Jan 31, 2006)

thanks for your advice girls,  the pain is a lot less today, it was really painful last night . If this was ov pains, when should I expect to ovulate. I've tested neg on OPK for the last 4 days?  When did you ovulate following the pains?
i'm being v paranoid this month sorry!! scared to miss the eggs!

thanks for the  

shara


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

shara

Hun i would suggest getting jiggy







with dh 



love
suzie x

p.s if the pains continue for a while and are really bad it might be worth having check up with yuor dr just to check it is the clomid side effects


----------



## shara (Jan 31, 2006)

yes olive I have been!! pains gone today, but still no positive on OPK  Maybe no ov for me this month 

thanks for replies, girls, it helps
shara


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I wouldn't rely too much on OPK's...they only detect LH surge & not ovulation...and both PCOS and clomid can effect them...

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

Just thought i would add, I used to use OPK and didnt find them very reliable either so i wouldnt bother with them. Are you being scanned or having any BT's to check Ovulation? I would say the pain youve described is a good indication of it though    I have always had some o pain, but clomid has increased it. Also, i didnt have hardly any s/e's the first few cycles but this month had bad headaches, dizziness, tiredness, bloating and weeing lots    so it does seem it varys each cycle.

Good luck and get cracking with the old BMS    Have fun.  Jo x


----------



## shara (Jan 31, 2006)

thanks girls. To be honest im not feeling   at all about this cycle. I had one day of EWCM, usually have about 4/5. I also drank some wine at the beginning of the cycle, so im now paranoid that this has cancelled out the clomid!!  I feel so guilty, but I just needed time out I guess. So If it has not worked then its my own fault I guess.

sorry for negativity but I feel so negative about it all at the moment . Am trying to pull myself together though as I know people on here have been ttc a lot longer than me. feeling a tad pathetic!! 

anyways thanks for your support girls, finished ranting now!! 

luv Shara


----------

